# help!!!!!! :l



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

i have some female guppys and they were born and raised in tanks with only there type in it eg. only japan blue guppys in a tank . but i have them in with all different types and i want to know if an alredy pregnent guppy can become pregnent from another male?

PS. email is [email protected]


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Welcome to BCA as I can see that you appear to be a new member.
You've posted in the wrong section of the forum. Can I suggest, posting in the HOSPITAL SECTION or BREEDING/SPAWNING sections.

Please read the forums rules and guidelines. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/prob...rs-please-read-forum-rules-quick-links-24774/

I'm sure one of the good Mods will move to the right section.

In regards to your guppies, most of the females guppies you get from the pet store have a high chance that they've been fertilized and are pregnant by some male along the way. Once the female guppies in your tank are placed into your tank with the males, there's a high probability that the males will impregnate the females with their genes. Give it a few months for the females to spawn the fries out and there's a high chance that you'll see the type of guppies patterns and type you want to breed. The females hang on to the males sperm for as long as 6 months.

Reference:
http://tamarind.hubpages.com/hub/The-Guppy


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe this is actually belongs in the breeding /spawning section, so I moved it there. 
I don't think it is possible for an already preggo fish to get pregnant again while while she is carrying, but I am by far any kind of an expert on that & Jobbers may be right


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thanks John for moving the thread.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

sorry about wrong section and thanks for moving it


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

anyone?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Jobbers had the correct information. They are like Cats and other animals that hold sperm from multiple males for extended periods of time.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

k thanks
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

